# Any ants concerned about Amazon buying Zoox? If there's one thing Jeff Bezos is good at, it's removing humans from work!



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

https://seekingalpha.com/article/4356454-amazon-enters-competition-for-autonomous-ride-services


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

jeanocelot said:


> https://seekingalpha.com/article/4356454-amazon-enters-competition-for-autonomous-ride-services


He is only paying 500,000 worth of shares ...
If it is going to be used for autonomous pax, it means that it will be used for delivery. Amzn last drop is the most expensive for them,
This week, TSLA again had a autopilot accident. Maybe he could parlay the technology into something else.


----------

